# Bullfrogs?



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'm not sure where this post belongs, but does anybody know where to get bullfrogs to plant in a pond?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

At a frog farm Bob.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Thanks for coming out fishctchr! LOL Let me re-phrase the question. Does anyone know the phone number of fish farm that sells frog tadpolls?


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I was hoping to get those huge hybred bullfrogs that are like 2lbs with foot long legs, if you know what I mean. I want to eat them!


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Let me know when you get a sizable population, I'll be glad to help you hunt, clean and eat them. Should I bring my 12 gauge with slugs ? or #4's might be good enough.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Now those two got a grip on that Frog Huntin! Be fun to watch.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Possibly - 
Stoney Creek fisheries & equip.
11073 Peach ave.
Grant , MI. 
231-834-7720
JUST a W.A.G. !

  Robert


----------

